# Favorite Desserts



## SashaUnlimited (Sep 11, 2012)

Red Velvet Cupcakes with creamcheese


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 11, 2012)

Caramel Apple Streusel Cheesecake. I only eat it like once a year... but when I do...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 11, 2012)

Red velvet cupcakes, key lime pie or pumpkin pie cheesecake with hazelnut crust.


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 11, 2012)

while I love to bake and not to toot my own horn or anything I make really good cupcakes and nutella creamcheese frosting, my favorite dessert is probably something simple...like graham crackerse and chocolate frosting or a chocolate chip cookie.


----------



## Amarah (Sep 11, 2012)

I love Lemon meringue, cheesecake but my favorite are Eclairs!!! I love anything filled with custard.


----------



## z-esty (Nov 13, 2012)

Carrot cupcakes or cake!


----------



## Melissa1984 (Dec 17, 2012)

Cheesecake


----------



## laelene (Feb 15, 2013)

I'd take dessert over dinner any day!  I love chocolate souffles and chocolate fondue the most... I've definitely gone to restaurants purely because they offered one of those on their dessert menu.


----------



## Dots (Feb 15, 2013)

I get to have sticky toffee pudding today...yay!!


----------



## dalsun (Feb 26, 2013)

A good tiramisu  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 13, 2013)

Red velvet cake.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jul 14, 2013)

a skillet chocolate chip cookie with chocolate or cinnamon ice cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, or a really really rich hazelnut gelato. Hard to pick


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 14, 2013)

Cinnamon ice cream??? Yum! I've never heard of it before, but it sure sounds yummy! I've had hazelnut gelato before, and that is very good.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jul 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Cinnamon ice cream??? Yum! I've never heard of it before, but it sure sounds yummy!
> 
> I've had hazelnut gelato before, and that is very good.


 It is very yummy! I'm spoiled, there are two or three places in Chicago that will deliver skillet cookies w/ cinnamon ice cream - total luxury to have it come to me along with a tasty dinner 5 years or so ago I probably would have said some sort of fancy pastry or cheesecake, but I've come to appreciate simple tasty goodies lately!


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 14, 2013)

Wait... Delivery of skillet cookies w/ cinnamon ice cream??? C'mon... Now that's too awesome, lol, that's just brilliant! Totally luxury for sure...


----------



## Ratsyte (Jul 15, 2013)

If you never heard of cinnamon ice cream, you should try apple pie flavor ice ream with cinnamon and maple syrup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's something.. marvelous !


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 15, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've never heard of apple pie ice cream either... I've had pumpkin pie ice cream though... And that's decadent. I guess I should get out more... :/


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 20, 2013)

I love Blue Bunny cinnamon ice cream. I can only find it around Christmas, though, which is a bummer because now I want some really bad. My absolute favorite desert is pumpkin pie with real whipped cream. I can't stand it without the whipped cream, though.


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 13, 2014)

Tiramisu





Italian Cream Puff





Funnel Cake Fries





Spumoni Cheesecake





Lemon Meringue Pie





Golden Velvet Cupcakes





Violet Velvet Cake





Red Velvet Cake Cupcakes





Not really a dessert, but I love Moscato wine


----------



## mellivi (Jan 15, 2014)

S'mooooores


----------



## angie828 (Feb 10, 2014)

Grasshopper cake


----------



## SophiaRae (Feb 10, 2014)

Tres Leches Cake or Strawberry Shortcake Cheesecake. Yumm


----------



## JessicaWiley (Feb 13, 2014)

Blueberry and Strawberry Crepe topped with Chocolate Syrup and Ice Cream! Heaven!


----------



## angie828 (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sarah Afshar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Tiramisu





Italian Cream Puff





Funnel Cake Fries





Spumoni Cheesecake





Lemon Meringue Pie





Golden Velvet Cupcakes





Violet Velvet Cake





Red Velvet Cake Cupcakes





Not really a dessert, but I love Moscato wine
Moscato wine is so good. I am not a huge wine drinker but I can drink that one for sure.


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 16, 2014)

Cupcakes





Hot Pepper Peach Brie





Fig &amp; Almond Brie





Cinnamon Buns Ice Cream





Red Velvet Cake Ice Cream





Pomegranate Seeds


----------



## Courtnee (Mar 16, 2014)

Any type of CHEESECAKE!!!! I also love, ice cream..... Say hello to carbs!!! Wink wink.


----------



## Courtnee (Mar 16, 2014)

I have to be the first to say.... This is one of the best threads EVER!!!!!!!


----------



## Jonimeow (Mar 17, 2014)

Violet velvet cake? Now I need to Google a recipe for that, after I wipe the drool off the screen.


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jonimeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Violet velvet cake? Now I need to Google a recipe for that, after I wipe the drool off the screen.

Here is a recipe http://www.sarahafshar.com/2013/10/violet-velvet-cake.html.


----------



## Courtnee (Mar 17, 2014)

Awesome!!!! Thank you!!! I think I might have a look too!!!


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Courtnee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Awesome!!!! Thank you!!! I think I might have a look too!!!

It's vegan, but it still tastes amazing without the use of eggs. I made this during my birthday last year.


----------



## Jonimeow (Mar 17, 2014)

> Here is aÂ recipe http://www.sarahafshar.com/2013/10/violet-velvet-cake.html. :icon_bigg


 Just printed it out for my dining pleasure! Thanks!


----------



## eileen.jpg (May 14, 2014)

Red velvet related anything or coffee related anything equals a happy me.


----------



## Shalott (May 30, 2014)

This thread is a bit lifeless, but has hit on one of my favorite subjects!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Macarons are my favorite pastry/dessert of all time, any time, anywhere. I could eat only macarons for the rest of my life and then pass on (probably of malnutrition, whoops) happily.

Barring that, you can pretty much get me to go anywhere if you tell me there will be cake there. I have crashed weddings just for a slice of cake, ha ha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I despise fondant so I won't eat it. I just eat the cake underneath!

Another fave that I only get very rarely is the Greek pastry Kataifi. This is amazeeeeeeing. Lighter than Baklava but still with that honey/nutty/flavorful taste. I love Baklava but would choose Kataifi a hundred times over. I would probably eat this with my macarons every day until my expiration. :wub:


----------



## dhayes (Nov 17, 2015)

Cinnamon roasted almonds.... preferably homemade, but Trader Joe's will do!


----------



## Queennie (Nov 17, 2015)

Chocolate Mousse Cake, I could eat that for days!


----------

